# Watery sounding chicken



## David13-5 (Jan 8, 2020)

My chickens breathing sounds very watery, like a gurgling noise. Does anybody know what this is?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Have you tried a chicken forum? There are others on here who may be able to help.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Flu. Cayan pepper helps clear it. Did they get cold or wet?


----------



## David13-5 (Jan 8, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Flu. Cayan pepper helps clear it. Did they get cold or wet?


No it's pretty dry here and warm.

I have her on raw garlic at the moment so hopefully she picks up.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## David13-5 (Jan 8, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> No. Have you tried a chicken forum? There are others on here who may be able to help.


Yeah I tried a chicken forum but never got a reply.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

David13-5 said:


> My chickens breathing sounds very watery, like a gurgling noise. Does anybody know what this is?


Os the crop empty in the mornin? Does it feel squishy like a water baloon? Jave you opened the mouth to see if somethin is stuck in there?


----------



## David13-5 (Jan 8, 2020)

I’m not sure about the morning but I will check tomorrow. But yes it is definitely like a squishy balloon. I lost a chicken a few days ok and it was acting the same way.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

David13-5 said:


> I'm not sure about the morning but I will check tomorrow. But yes it is definitely like a squishy balloon. I lost a chicken a few days ok and it was acting the same way.


Look up sour crop....


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am sorry you lost your chicken. If it is what I think it is, it could be contagious. 
Do their eyes look like they are tearing up too? And do the chickens sit around listless? Are the feathers around the crop thinning out?


----------



## David13-5 (Jan 8, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> Look up sour crop....


Thanks il do that now


----------



## David13-5 (Jan 8, 2020)

Tanya said:


> I am sorry you lost your chicken. If it is what I think it is, it could be contagious.
> Do their eyes look like they are tearing up too? And do the chickens sit around listless? Are the feathers around the crop thinning out?


No there eyes are ok. She's acting normal enough just doesn't sound right.

Her feathers seem ok.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Then it is probably sour crop. Have they had rice or bread lately? Or anything with yeast?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

*Sour Crop*, also known as Candidiasis or Thrush, is a very common condition affecting backyard *chicken* flocks everywhere. ... *Sour Crop* is an abnormality that occurs when a *chicken's crop* fails to empty completely or it empties much too slowly causing food to remain stuck in their *crop*.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

*Symptoms of Sour Crop*

Sour Crop is recognizable by sight. A simple inspection of your chook's crop first thing in the morning before your flock has commenced eating is the optimal time to look for crop abnormalities. The tell-tale sign of a Sour Crop is a noticeably swollen crop area. Also, by gently pressing on the chicken's crop you will find that it feels soft and mushy and you will be able to hear the gurgling sounds of gases produced from the fermentation process. Be sure to be egg-stra gentle though, as your chook's crop may be sensitive and sore.


----------



## David13-5 (Jan 8, 2020)

It was something more than sour crop so I decided to cull her. She was always showing signs of sickness and weakness and I didn’t want to risk it spreading to the rest of the flock.

Really appreciate all your help. Thank you


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sorry you had to do that. Chickens puck up so many things so quickly.


----------

